# EnviroCare Interior Cleaner



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*Price & Availablilty:*

Price:	£10.95 (Including VAT at 17.5%)
Brand:EnviroCare Automotive
Product Code:ENINTC
Size:	24 FL OZ (US)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Interior_Cleaner_1.html

*Used on:*

Subaru Impreza

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

·	Keep The Earth Clean & Green
·	Cleans Quickly
·	Removes Grime
·	Safe on Fabrics
·	Non Corrosive
·	Repels Dust
Formulated to be safe on all interior surfaces yet effective on tough stains inclduing spills, body oils, pet stains, grease, and deeply embedded soil in textured vinyl.

Use Interior Cleaner as often as you like to rejuvenate surfaces to a perfect factory finish.

Enviromentally friendly cleaner contains no solvents, VOC's, acid, butyl or phenols and is biodegrable.

*Packaging:*

The packaging for the bottle is clear and easy to read and straight to point telling you the facts about the product. The bottle is ergonomically designed and fits nicely into your hand, the sprayer feels sturdy and of good quality and comfortable to use.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear Liquid and for fragrance a pleasant fresh smell.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I didn't think my dash was dirty but I was very surprised to see how much dust it did remove, went over dash door cards inserts and centre console, all with the same matt finish and a clean new look.



















*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy spray on and wipe off, areas close to windows, I would recommend spraying onto MF cloth and applying that way and rubbing off. This product can also be used on cloth, I used around the window switches with the same great results

*Finish:*
Matt finish with a very clean look. Clean fabric























































*Durability:*
NA

*Value:*
Priced at £10.95 it is not the cheapest in stores, but did clean very well, but well enough to part with £10.95, maybe for a treat to myself but an APC may have cleaned just as well,

Overall DW Rating: 67% <<only because of price

















*Conclusion:*
If this product was cheaper I'm sure it would outsell some other well know products that do interior cleaning, but with it being able to do dash and plastics and fabric it is a good all round interior cleaner.

Thankyou to i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Envirocare Interior Cleaner*

*Price & Availablilty:*
As Above
*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
As Above

*Packaging:*

The packaging for the bottle is clear and easy to read and straight to point telling you the facts about the product. The bottle is ergonomically designed and fits nicely into your hand, the sprayer feels sturdy and of good quality and comfortable to use.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

An almost clear liquid which is pretty pleasant smelling.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Obviously being a cleaner this section is most heavily weighed in my mind when reviewing this product. What impressed me was the dirt which was pulled off a seamingly clean looking surface. My door cards were not overly dirty looking but the MF told a different story when I used the interior cleaner.

I would say this has the right level of cutting and cleaning power. It tackled greasy marks and finger prints with ease and also disposed of a sticky mark left by IrnBru on my centre console with ease! Cutting through Irn Bru is no mean feat.

The product also perormed well on my cloth interior with a simple spray on and wipe. It brought the dirt right off the surface and left the cloth looking fresh and new.

I must also add here that once complete my interior did smell really fresh and clean.
Overall

*Ease Of Use:*
Accompanying my bottle I had a few work towels and slide lock brushes. It couldn't be any easier to use being a spray and wipe product.

*Finish:*
Seriously clean. It leaves a nice fresh finish on the interior on both fabris and plastic parts. I feel it also leaves a finish that would pass without any form of dressing if you didn't have any at hand, it was a matte finish.

Before:


















































After:

















































As you can see it is a very clean finish and looks refreshed.

*Durability:*
NA

*Value:*
I'd have to say at £11.95 it is reasonably ex[ensive as far as interior cleaners go. Dedicated cleaners in the market are usually sub £10.

Overall DW Rating: 69%










*Conclusion:*
This is in my eyes a great product. I like to have a dedicated interior cleaner and this one really fits the bill and leaves a nice fresh scent to boot. I know however that many people would rather use an APC and this is a far cheaper product to use over the interior cleaner. However the risks of damaging interior parts with over concentrated APC are hard to ignore and are minimised by use of a dedicated cleaner. Also APC smells often are too chemical for the ****pit in my opinion.

I know these are products which will divide the community as some will use them and some won't. It certainly is not for the everyday valeter as it would be FAR to expensive. I feel that weekend washers and detailers may get benefit from this product and will enjoy using it. I'd say a bottle would last between 8 and 15 interiors depending on size and cleanliness. I think that this is reasonable value for money although the product itself does have a higher initial outlay than others.

Thankyou to i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------

